# Sony Bravia Internet TV video content problem



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Connected via wireless. All ok and says have Internet connection, but cannot access any video content' I.e. iplayer, etc. when check via refresh internet content (as Sony recommend) says "configuration failed while connecting. The system has encountered an error. If problem persists contact Sony (5006)". Sony say wireless strength insufficient, but when tried wired set up be relocating NETGEAR router gives same error message. Have NETGEAR wireless extender good signal with full connectivity via laptop, iPad and iPhone. Also when try server display settings says servers cannot be recognised. When go to options and select update list repeats "servers cannot be recognised. Have checked all IP etc and same as on laptop:
IP Address:192.168.0.11
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
Primary DNS: 192.168.0.1
Secondary DNS: 0.0.0.0
Mac Address: 00.24.A5.BE.37.00
Proxy Server: Not used

Help please


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Have checked all IP etc and same as on laptop:


 should not ALL be the same - the IP address should be different

is the TV set to automatically obtain an IP address or did you manually enter the information

can we see a laptop next to the tc and run xirrus - to get an idea of signal strength - see how below

also have you tried removing the wireless security from the router and see if the TV will connect

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) (For windows 8 see below) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal

*For windows 8* - I dont have windows 8 and not tried - but this should work
1)
MSPaint is only available in classic desktop mode and can not use this program with the new Windows 8 start screen. 
You can find MSPaint by typing "mspaint", which will search and allow you to install.
MS "Fresh Paint program" is for Windows 8, download free from the Windows 8 store.

2)
>Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for response. IP address is different (last dirt is 03 on laptop vs 11 on TV) and TV did set it automatically. I downloaded istumbler as have MAC laptop. Currently showing between 59 and 61% wireless signal with my extended wi fi. See screen shot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK- i dont know mac very well

I want to do the equivalent of ping 192.168.0.11

so i have to google the command - so apologies for the links
http://osxdaily.com/2010/04/28/how-to-use-ping-on-a-mac-pinging-websites-domains-or-ip-addresses/

can you ping the TV IP address 192.168.0.11

also on the TV try setting manual DNS settings - lets try 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 google open dns


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Tried the PING, this is the message I got.Ping has started

PING 192.168.0.11 (192.168.0.11): 56 data bytes

--- 192.168.0.11 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

Not done this before, but looks like it didn't work - what is supposed to happen? I will try the DNS changes tomorrow, thanks so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it should get a reply from the IP - and then say something like
1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received

so its not being seen on the network 
at least not by the Mac



> but when tried wired set up be relocating NETGEAR router gives same error message.


 can you try that again and was the router still connected to the internet ?

what IP address do you get from the router when connected by cable


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Tried the DNS settings you recommended, says connected to internet, but when refresh internet content, repeats that same message quoted previously. When the router is fixed to the TV, yet it is connected to the internet. The IP address was the same but with the last digit of 7.

I'm wondering whether to reset the tv to factory settings or is it something on the router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> When the router is fixed to the TV, yet it is connected to the internet.


 sounds like a wireless issue

did you try this 


> also have you tried removing the wireless security from the router and see if the TV will connect


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Turned my firewall off, but still won't work. I think I need to get someone out. thanks will let you know how it's resolved (hopefully)!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Turned my firewall off,


 why the firewall?


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi checked my wireless security and it's standard WPA, so shouldn't be a problem. Plus all other connections work (iPad, iPhone) and anyone visiting can access with the pass key. The pass key is correct in the TV. I've been looking on a few other sites and there seems to be a few people with similar problems - they are talking about the firmware version on the Sony TV and the new one has a problem with a winsock (whatever that means). I am now going to contact John Lewis as I do have a 5 year warranty on the TV still in date and see if they can help before I recontact Sony who don't seem to be very helpful. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would look at the firmware version and maybe drop an email to the support site at sony 
is it still under a year warranty - if you dont get a satisfactory answer - you could have a chat with the consumer trading standards free service and then get some consumer act quotes to provide - worked well for me in the past over my daughters delivery of a new car issue, and my sons car repair.

just looked up and from last year they changed over to http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/consumer_e.htm 
Citizens Advice Consumer Service 08454 04 05 06
hopefully they have not changed the standard of their service


----------



## Lenjane (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, that's a useful website to know. Looked at my receipt and discovered that all TV's purchased from John Lewis have a 5 year warranty. Rang them and they are sending a TV engineer out next week - wonderful - feel as if I'm getting somewhere. They have had similar problems previously with Sony Bravia TV's. Will post what the solution is post the engineer's visit. Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Will post what the solution is post the engineer's visit. Thank you


 thanks, that's good to know - also how the service works out - I recommend to a lot of my clients to purchase TVs from John lewis, if its a differentiator , as they have a free 5 year guarantee , also richer sounds have been good in the past - But never had any feedback on the John Lewis service , and I have never had to use them,


----------

